# Another fattie from the differant side



## mballi3011 (May 29, 2009)

The stuffing was everthing you would put in a baked potatoe, Cheddar & blue cheese, green onions, jalopenios,green peppers, hamburger chub, with bacon & pepperoni weave.


All the fixings ready for the rolling.


Rolled and ready for the frig overnight.



Oh yea I forgot to mention the 12lb ham all rubbed up.



In the smoker ham for about 11 hoursand the fattie about an hour.



after the cooks tasting of the ham (yummo) we are resting.



Sliced and ready to eat.



You didnt think we forgot the sour cream. Where are the Beans????



We call them Garbage Beans. Their are really a fattie in a pot.
3 kind of beans, onions, green peppers. pepperoni. hamburger meat, brown sugar, molassas, bacon, worshire sauce, and some other things I cann't think of. It all turned out well and we all enjoyed. The family still razzes me for hanging here and showing all these pictures here but they sure look forward to the weekends and the smoker getting fired up. Thanks alot to all you great people here for giving me some really good ideas.


----------



## cowgirl (May 29, 2009)

Mmmmmm.... Dibs on any leftovers!!


----------



## benjaminr (May 29, 2009)

Good call on the loaded potato fattie!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Nice job mballi!  Looks great!


----------



## slanted88 (May 29, 2009)

Jacksonville ain't to far from Panama! Save me some!


----------



## irishteabear (May 31, 2009)

Everything looks very good, Mark.  Nice idea for the fattie.


----------



## visilor (May 31, 2009)

Great looking fattie! Oh and the ham and beans were a nice touch also.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pork fest!


----------



## grothe (Jun 1, 2009)

I can almost smell the ham....really like the fattie idea!!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 2, 2009)

The envelope just keeps getting pushed around here. That Fattie looks great. And the butt looks good to. Keep up the good work and nice Qvue


----------



## smokinsquid (Jun 8, 2009)

Man that looks great, a recipe for the beans would be cool if you don't mind; they look great also.


----------



## pignit (Jun 8, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## billbo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nicely done! Very hungry now!


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Jun 13, 2009)

mballi3011---

Youch! thats is one good looking fattie , porker and BEENS.. Do you have a recipe for the beans?> or is it an eyball and taste thing?  

PROPS to the chef!

CHEERS!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2009)

Really nice smoke, mballi. Question for you .. were the potato slices cooked, or raw?


----------



## fire it up (Jun 14, 2009)

I must have missed this one...great job mballi, great idea and it looked delicious.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 14, 2009)

Potatoes were par cook then sliced boil for about 5 minutes only whole potatoe.
Heliboy and smokinsquid I will write it out and post it (the garbage bean recipe) and let you know


----------

